
Ask HN: How do you define a technological shift? - joddystreet
And what are the technological shift you can foresee in your field.
======
nikivi
I think education is ripe for innovation. I want to build a marketplace for
ideas and learning. Combined into one platform with incentives to work for
each other.

Wrote some more thoughts on it here:

[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge/blob/master/look...](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge/blob/master/looking-
back/2019/2019-december.md)

